# Mental health and emotional symptoms



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Please forgive me if this question has already been discussed. I see "lack of concentration" usually listed as a possible symptom of both hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism. "Lack of concentration" doesn't begin to explain what I believe are my mental and emotional symptoms.

Since around the time I was initially diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, I feel like I've slowly but steadily been losing all sense of who I am. At my age (64), maybe what I'm experiencing isn't related to my thyroid but I'm positive it all started about the same time. Coincidence OR do others feel like something is changing with their personalities? I'm worried, I've tried to talk about how I feel mentally/emotionally with my doctors but I guess my manner makes them think I'm over-reacting or upsetting myself.

I truly do not feel like the same person I was 3 years ago. My concentration couldn't be any worse but I've also lost the ability or desire to be with people, I feel depressed but anti-depressants don't help one iota. I feel so tired all the time that I wear myself out trying to think through getting out or enjoying activities I used to feel passionate about.

I very seldom have headaches but my head always feels empty. Maybe it is empty but I can still remember _thinking!!_ :confused0081: Is this "mental fog"?

I've always been the most passive person I knew - now I feel so irritable I can hardly stand myself. Things that don't amount to a hill of beans upset me or I'll get emotional over absolutely nothing. I don't trust my judgement about anything, I don't want to make any decisions, I have the attention span of a gnat and I'm wondering if I dare hope all these problems will improve when I get my dysfunctional thyroid removed and maybe the stability offered by a supplement will mean I feel more normal mentally, emotionally AND physically?

Am I the only nutcase here? :tongue0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Please forgive me if this question has already been discussed. I see "lack of concentration" usually listed as a possible symptom of both hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism. "Lack of concentration" doesn't begin to explain what I believe are my mental and emotional symptoms.
> 
> Since around the time I was initially diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, I feel like I've slowly but steadily been losing all sense of who I am. At my age (64), maybe what I'm experiencing isn't related to my thyroid but I'm positive it all started about the same time. Coincidence OR do others feel like something is changing with their personalities? I'm worried, I've tried to talk about how I feel mentally/emotionally with my doctors but I guess my manner makes them think I'm over-reacting or upsetting myself.
> 
> ...


You most certainly are not a nut case! I and others here have experienced the same and worse.

At times, I knew I was there but was not sure I was? Does that make sense? It's like I left myself somewhere but was watching?

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

I needed professional help to put all the pieces back together and I am glad to this day that I recognized that need on my own and "did it!" Best money I ever spent. I was Humpty Dumpty for a while in the aftermath of Graves'

Hope I have been reassuring to you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Please forgive me if this question has already been discussed. I see "lack of concentration" usually listed as a possible symptom of both hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism. "Lack of concentration" doesn't begin to explain what I believe are my mental and emotional symptoms.
> 
> Since around the time I was initially diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, I feel like I've slowly but steadily been losing all sense of who I am. At my age (64), maybe what I'm experiencing isn't related to my thyroid but I'm positive it all started about the same time. Coincidence OR do others feel like something is changing with their personalities? I'm worried, I've tried to talk about how I feel mentally/emotionally with my doctors but I guess my manner makes them think I'm over-reacting or upsetting myself.
> 
> ...


Hello Friend!

You are not a nut case...you may feel like one, but you're not. It is the ups and downs of this thyroid thing. :hugs:

I could write a book on the toll this has taken on my life, and my marriage. We kept writing off all of these crazy symptoms to menopause. I had mood swings like you wouldn't believe. I am normally a well behaved wife, mother, daughter, sister, librarian etc. My poor husband bore the brunt of these terrible emotional outbursts. I don't know why he is still here. I am very grateful he is! I am pretty sure my extended family, co-workers and patrons of the library could tell a few stories too.

Now that I look back, apathy toward things I normally enjoyed should have been a big clue. I thought, maybe I was losing interest in whatever the event might have been. We have always been a very active couple with camping, fishing, kayaking, hiking etc. I had hobbies I enjoyed ( quilting, friends,biking etc.) . Perhaps when I stopped cleaning the house as I had done for years should have signaled something was wrong. Like you, I wasn't depressed, just not myself.

I also thought my IQ took a big dip. It was like not being able to understand anything, nor follow conversations. I kept telling my husband I just didn't understand things anymore. I did not feel at all like myself and wondered if I was going crazy, or becoming a moron. :confused0031:

Yes, my doctors thought menopause was on the horizon, especially when I would become flustered trying to explain how I was feeling. So, a few pats and reassurances that things would get better were offered. I even started to see a counselor. Now, I can see why that didn't help; We didn't know what was wrong. Although, I did enjoy the sessions with her. I didn't make any progress toward feeling better.

I am now 4 days without a thyroid. It is way too soon to know if it will help the BIG symptoms, but I think it has helped a few minor things. I have had doubts if I chose the correct route but it is too late now for that! What I mean is, what if it is worse?!?!:anim_55: Egads, a thought too horrible to conceive. Although, I had a big ol' nasty nodule in there to help make my decision much easier.

I am nervous about the length of time it will take to get the blood levels correct. Already, I have had to strong arm my GP into promising me he will test more than the TSH. I am going to be positive about this and go for the best. Life is short, and too many great things are going on for us to be short changed by these pesky thyroids. Hard to believe something so small can be such a pain in the @%$! and wreak havoc with everything. :aim33:

I hope your health will get sorted out very soon, so that you can get reacquainted with your old self and your old life! In the mean time, you will find many nice people here that will listen, commiserate, and offer some help. I'll keep you in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I too started getting this lovely feeling at the age of 24. I am now 29 and battle it. I too have Graves disease and know there are ups and downs with it. I am wondering if removing the thyroid will help.....

Please know you are not alone in not feeling like yourself. I remember one day being me... and the next just a distant memory.

HUGS to you!!!!


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

P.S. I thought I might add, mine started after stopping the propanolol prescribed to me. It first started with a weird depth perception lost.... then came this feeling. However it never went away.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Today is a prime example of my worrisome behavior. It's almost 1:00 P.M. and while I have thought about a dozen things I want to do or need to do, I can't even get dressed. I feel tired but jittery at the same time. I can't be still but 5-10 minutes after trying to do something I'll sit down and stare at the TV, not really knowing or caring what's on it.

I'm here by myself right now and feel so disconnected from everything - I used to have so many things I enjoyed doing and right now I don't think a stick of dynamite could get me up and going...and I hate feeling this way.

I've steadily been slipping into this funk but I wasn't this bad last summer. I was thinking back to what I was doing back then and I don't remember things being this bad.

If I knew thyroid surgery would lift some of this depression, just SOME of it, I'd have surgery tomorrow. I have a very compassionate psychiatrist and I think even she doesn't know what's causing my miserable mood. She knows about my thyroid problems and personally knows my endocrinologist but I find myself wondering if either one of them know my mental/emotional state even might be associated with the thyroid problems OR if it's something else altogether?

I'm supposedly hyperthyroid. The only person I've ever known who was obviously hyperthyroid was a teacher where I used to work.

That gentle, quiet lady became almost a basket case within a couple of weeks; she had boundless energy, couldn't sleep, was eating like a horse and losing way too much weight. I'm the exact opposite, except for becoming a basket case. I used to stay busy now I have NO energy, no appetite, no real gain in weight but no loss either. All I do is worry about myself and feel guilty because I can't make myself do anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Thanks, guys! Today is a prime example of my worrisome behavior. It's almost 1:00 P.M. and while I have thought about a dozen things I want to do or need to do, I can't even get dressed. I feel tired but jittery at the same time. I can't be still but 5-10 minutes after trying to do something I'll sit down and stare at the TV, not really knowing or caring what's on it.
> 
> I'm here by myself right now and feel so disconnected from everything - I used to have so many things I enjoyed doing and right now I don't think a stick of dynamite could get me up and going...and I hate feeling this way.
> 
> ...


I hope you read the links I provided and I must say,"Your psychiatrist should be aware of the impact that hyper has on the limbic system and other parts of the brain as well."


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> I hope you read the links I provided and I must say,"Your psychiatrist should be aware of the impact that hyper has on the limbic system and other parts of the brain as well."


I guess she is. Sometime last year I was with my endocrinologist and I just totally lost it. She is the kindest, most compassionate doctor I've ever been blessed to know. I'd had several traumatic things happen, one right after another, and she asked if I thought it would help to see a psychiatrist? I said it might.

She called and made an appointment right then. I really love and respect both of these women but I dunno' - sometimes I feel so discouraged. I've even asked the psychiatrist if she thought I might have Alzheimers and she laughed and said no. She said if I think I have Alzheimers, I probably don't. If my family thinks I have Alzheimers, I probably do. I told her (laughing) that I don't like the way my family is looking at me!! 

Unless something major happens, I'm going to try to schedule surgery mid-September. I would do it sooner but I've got to work through another family obligation first. It seems like every hour of every day now I'm more convinced that surgery is my best option - almost to the point where I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Andros is right, you should really read into the links posted. I know 100% of how you are feeling hun!! It can hit at any age, as I said, I was only 24. I had a son 20 months ago and I struggle to connect to him. I have to tell you, it is there because I know it. The way this stuff works is the more you give recognition to it, the worse it seems. If you ignore it, or try to, you will slowly start to see some light at the end, I promise. I have had almost 5 years of practice . I never ONCE thought it was my thyroid... I always thought it was my teenage past catching up with me lol, then I thought it was hereditary because my mom had depression very bad... housebound... well guess what, she had hashimotos hypothyroid!!! I's our thyroid....

What are you labs and antibodies looking like?

HUGS!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I guess she is. Sometime last year I was with my endocrinologist and I just totally lost it. She is the kindest, most compassionate doctor I've ever been blessed to know. I'd had several traumatic things happen, one right after another, and she asked if I thought it would help to see a psychiatrist? I said it might.
> 
> She called and made an appointment right then. I really love and respect both of these women but I dunno' - sometimes I feel so discouraged. I've even asked the psychiatrist if she thought I might have Alzheimers and she laughed and said no. She said if I think I have Alzheimers, I probably don't. If my family thinks I have Alzheimers, I probably do. I told her (laughing) that I don't like the way my family is looking at me!!
> 
> Unless something major happens, I'm going to try to schedule surgery mid-September. I would do it sooner but I've got to work through another family obligation first. It seems like every hour of every day now I'm more convinced that surgery is my best option - almost to the point where I'm looking forward to it.


I can only say been there, done that, and it wasn't fun. If my husband were to describe it, I am not sure people would believe it. It is so sad how many people, doctors included, don't think thyroid problems are a major upset in one's life. It sounds like you have some good healthcare providers on your team.

I wish you the best. You're in a tough place now, and if I can help, let me know. :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Andros is right, you should really read into the links posted. I know 100% of how you are feeling hun!! It can hit at any age, as I said, I was only 24. I had a son 20 months ago and I struggle to connect to him. I have to tell you, it is there because I know it. The way this stuff works is the more you give recognition to it, the worse it seems. If you ignore it, or try to, you will slowly start to see some light at the end, I promise. I have had almost 5 years of practice . I never ONCE thought it was my thyroid... I always thought it was my teenage past catching up with me lol, then I thought it was hereditary because my mom had depression very bad... housebound... well guess what, she had hashimotos hypothyroid!!! I's our thyroid....
> 
> ...


I read the link - I've already chased down at least 8-10 more websites dealing with the limbic system.  I read until my eyes can't take anymore, then I take a break and come back to keep reading.

I was telling my husband a few minutes ago that there are bound to be millions of people who have mental issues and either nobody checks their thyroid or, maybe like me, their test results are not that indicative of a major problem...OR...a lot of physicians don't understand how sensitive some people are to thyroid hormone imbalances. I had one doctor's P.A. tell me that most women enjoyed being slightly hyperthyroid. She said if I didn't drop the subject I was going to end-up doing something I'd regret; that "fooling" with one's thyroid was like "opening Pandora's box".

I do not have my test results for the past year. Until I found this website I didn't know enough to even try to understand them. All I know is 2-3 weeks ago I was told my numbers were all in the normal range (with medication) but that didn't necessarily mean my thyroid was functioning normally.

Back to the limbic system connection, in 1998 I was diagnosed with Adult ADD and there's not a doubt in my mind that I've had attention deficit problems my entire life. As a child my teachers would try to discuss my problems with my mother and she'd get furious, saying they were implying I was "mentally ill". Depression, ADD/ADHD, maybe most mental health problems/mood disorders are related to chemical imbalances. It would not surprise me one iota if my 89-year old mother hasn't always had some kind of sub-clinical thyroid issue. My 60-year old sister is right now suffering from a mysterious shrill ringing in both of her ears that two EN&T specialists have not diagnosed...but I'll bet nobody would even suggest it might possibly be thyroid related.

Ten years ago I had a pug puppy who, with no warning whatsoever, suddenly started having horrendous seizures that ultimately caused her death. I did not know one thing about seizures in dogs but within a few weeks I learned a LOT!

I have learned more about thyroid issues this past week than I ever imagined possible. It's a fascinating subject. Where I live there are not many endocrinologists (I had to wait 4 months to see mine for the first time) but every week I hear about someone else who has a thyroid problem. The man who cuts my hair said it is _weird_ how many of his clients (and his wife) have thyroid problems and we're all being diagnosed over approximately the same time frame.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I read the link - I've already chased down at least 8-10 more websites dealing with the limbic system.  I read until my eyes can't take anymore, then I take a break and come back to keep reading.
> 
> *I was telling my husband a few minutes ago that there are bound to be millions of people who have mental issues and either nobody checks their thyroid or, maybe like me, their test results are not that indicative of a major problem*...OR...a lot of physicians don't understand how sensitive some people are to thyroid hormone imbalances. I had one doctor's P.A. tell me that most women enjoyed being slightly hyperthyroid. She said if I didn't drop the subject I was going to end-up doing something I'd regret; that "fooling" with one's thyroid was like "opening Pandora's box".
> 
> ...


What an interesting observation about people with potentially untreated thyroid imbalances. It certainly would be interesting to know.

I am so sorry about your pug. I adore pugs. My friend is involved with pug rescue. They're such affectionate little dogs.

Friends of mine are coming out of the woodwork telling me they have thyroid troubles, and it is no big deal. One said she had Grave's too, took some meds for awhile, and it is gone. I was not in a good place mentally when I was learning of these things. Thank goodness for Andros, or I might have gone off the deep end. Three of the friends are hypo. I've never been hypo, not 20 years ago, and not recently. I think they were trying to make me feel better but the only place I found any piece of mind was here, on this board. No two stories are the same, but a lot of the symptoms are. My friends had no symptoms, just diagnosed by blood work at physicals.

I have found great comfort in knowing what is wrong with me, and I found it here, even though the GP told me he thought I had Graves early on, before all the blood work was back. It is fascinating. It is a good thing it is because some folks really have to advocate for themselves with their doctors, who seem clueless or uncaring.

What a comment from the PA, ugh.

I hope your sister will find some relief soon. I experienced sounds but not shrill ones, more like white noise all of the time. I am learning now that my grandmother must have had a thyroid imbalance that was not treated. She found some relief in bi-weekly B-12 shots. Oh, what she must have gone through.

Hair is one thing I hadn't considered until recently. I have always had very thick naturally curly auburn hair. It is now dry, lank, straight, and kind of pathetic looking. It is very brittle. Not nice at all. I have given 3 times to Locks of Love, and I am not sure they'd want this mess! Is that a symptom of a thyroid imbalance? I sure hope it perks up with the synthroid.

Again, welcome to the club. Not great what brings us here but lots of nice people, and tons of info! :hugs:


----------



## Joolzy (May 29, 2011)

Hellooo!

I wanted to join in! i'm a hashi's patient and have had 7 years of GAD diagnosis, 'it's not your thyroid it's all in your head' forced down my 'throat' haha!

for me, the main part of thyroid symptoms have been mental. Yeah, I have physical symptoms, but they are always from the hypEr list. I was clinically Hypo and fluctuate all the time changing my t4 dose up and down a lot. I've never been stable - sometimes within normal ranges, but never stabe.

I am doing exactly the same today as a previously mentioned post. It's 11am, I've been up since 6:30 and stillh ave my dressing gown on. I cannot tell you what i've done in the past 5 hours, but I've thought a lot about what I wanted to do today!! I sit and sweat most mornings and pace around crazy whirling brain. I question everything I do! Everything I eat or drink has to be run through my mind at least twice before doing it.

I too see a councellor and even though she's wonderful and I really enjoy talking to her she can't really place any real problems with my thinking. I seem to suffer massive panic/anxiety attacks that are mostly physical and not actually my thought pattern. I sweat, pounding heart, feel dizzy, etc. It's very unsettling! But I've been doing it for 7 years. I can't say anything that has truely helped/not helped. It jsut seems to lie dormant one day and not the next!

Sorry about the rant. Just wanted to say we are not crazy. We are special


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I experienced sounds but not shrill ones, more like white noise all of the time.


Strange, I've had that now for quite some time and wasn't sure if it was thyroid related lol. It's like a faint static sound always playing in my head.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I guess she is. Sometime last year I was with my endocrinologist and I just totally lost it. She is the kindest, most compassionate doctor I've ever been blessed to know. I'd had several traumatic things happen, one right after another, and she asked if I thought it would help to see a psychiatrist? I said it might.
> 
> She called and made an appointment right then. I really love and respect both of these women but I dunno' - sometimes I feel so discouraged. I've even asked the psychiatrist if she thought I might have Alzheimers and she laughed and said no. She said if I think I have Alzheimers, I probably don't. If my family thinks I have Alzheimers, I probably do. I told her (laughing) that I don't like the way my family is looking at me!!
> 
> Unless something major happens, I'm going to try to schedule surgery mid-September. I would do it sooner but I've got to work through another family obligation first. It seems like every hour of every day now I'm more convinced that surgery is my best option - almost to the point where I'm looking forward to it.


I could not agree more. I try really hard to encourage others to make up their own minds as one has to be comfortable w/ the decision making process.

Surgery is best for a lot of reasons, the main one being pathology will give it a good going over.

God bless!

Once you do that, you will be on the healing pathway. You will see.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

i am just 25 and ive lived with this issue my whole life. my family thought i was just weird because i never felt like going anywhere or at least most of the time. of course it can easily be explained that for my whole life they only test my tsh levels to tell me im fine and then give me 75 micrograms so i shut up. I finally got the whole panel tested but i have some issues with that right now, thanks to a crazy doctor's office. Anyways, i have sometimes crazy anger outburst where i scream and my voice is already gone and i just keep going while im thinking at the same time, i should stop. i just got married a year ago and my sex drive is ZERO. many doctors obviously dont get how important it is in any aspect to get us on the best levels possible. im really getting tired of it. its not a great way to live.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Wuselino, me too! Sex drive is nada. It's horrible to say, I feel like I am asexual and that is scary because I used to think I had a problem (in the reverse sense haha). I just feel so numb these days. Is your thyroid out?


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

i actually had a pretty normal sex drive once. my thyroid is not out but i only have 1/16 left of it and those great and knowledgeable doctors put me on a 75 microgram regime because supposedly my values are normal. tsh that is and of course they only tested those. one stupider than the next. doesnt matter which country. did the same to me in germany and now here in the us.


----------



## Pebbles (Jul 13, 2011)

You are not alone I too feel this way after I went off my meds and chose to take some Natural med but it didn't work so now am back on my thyroid meds. I hate feeling depressed and can't concentrate enough to make a grocery list and I'm alot younger t han you! I'm getting a physical soon so hope to find some answers!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My mental status has been all over the charts in the past two years. It started with anxiety and panic attacks before my hyperthyroid was diagnosed. Then the rage outbursts. I had extreme mood swings in thyroid storm and for months afterward. After my thyroid came out came the severe hypothyroid depression. My memory is shot. I don't remember what I do day to day and hour to hour. My energy is shot. I have had lots of psychiatric meds suggested by some and others just keep telling me to keep working on getting my thyroid levels in the right spot and letting all my hormones settle down. I wish I had some answers or hope, but I'm trying to sort this all out myself. Considering talking to a psychiatrist, but I really want someone who understands thyroid and isn't just going to try to get me doped up on a whole new list of meds.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I talked at length this morning with a friend of my mother who had thyroid surgery almost a year ago and she said she absolutely thought she was going insane. Ordinarily a happy, extremely busy, responsible lady who was trying to take care of two grandchildren several days a week she said she got to the point where she didn't want to get out of bed, she didn't want to face the extreme level of frustration that seemed to surround every facet of her life.

She was 100% pleased with her surgery and said she'd had a fairly easy time getting her medication right but, overall, she'd do it again in a heartbeat.

I see a psychiatrist and I know she prescribes Vyvanse for some (I don't know how many) hypothyroid patients. It is a stimulant drug used for attention deficit problems and also conditions like Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I can't take it because my blood pressure/pulse, palpitations, etc.

It's crazy though, isn't it? No pun intended - knowing something is wrong but not being able to really get help or even really get the attention of a doctor willing to listen is frustrating and depressing.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have the extreme rage outbursts from time to time. i am also unemployed and cannot find a job and this weighs already on me heavily but also with my unbalanced thyroid levels and this doctor office refusing to give me my results nor give me my new prescription unless I pay them another $75 really makes my anger outbursts even worse. and if its not anger, i cry and cry. My husband thinks i am lately simply a b... but that is obviously not the case because I am actually a pretty laid back person but this imbalance drives me crazy and then of course the fact that they ripped me off and i saved up for months so i could even go there. Guess im stuck with my 75 micrograms until i can get those results from them. I am even willing to pay the $1 a page but they just refuse to give them to me at all. I wrote the doctor a letter and on tuesday morning I will contact the medical board if he hasnt contacted me by then


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I also have those same symptoms with bouts of depression and horrible anxiety. But, my hormone levels are always normal. I just have non-toxic goiter. I'm trying to not even hope that the thyroid lobectomy will make any difference in that. But GOD wouldn't that be wonderful? I have found that the beta blockers seem to help my anxiety and anger stuff the most, more than any antidepressant or anything. I do believe the thyroid hormone levels (and even variations within the normal range) can sure wreak havoc with one's mood. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though that it will get fixed. Sorry if I'm being a downer.


----------

